# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 January 2005)

Okay folks, it's that time of the month again!

A brief recap of the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on January 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL! 

 

P.S. From this month forward I will be taking a hard line in the enforcement of Rule #1. I will personally be checking that each entrant has met the qualifications.


----------



## stefan (21 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Joe,

Just in time before I leave! I'll take a blind shot ignoring the rest of the week and take MUL for February. I'm still leaning towards March but I will most certainly miss out for that comp so I'll try my luck. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## baglimit (21 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

and before anyone gets in and pinches it on me - i have NMS again thanks.
haha fleeta.


----------



## sharp (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

psr


----------



## sharp (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

anm


----------



## RichKid (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey Joe,
Who is 'Sharp' and why is s/he posting one word messages!!??? Just look up the last half dozen or so posts, just ridiculous... I hope our details (IP address, personal info etc) are secure in case some disgruntled 'member' tries to hack in at some stage in the future.


----------



## Fleeta (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Damn you baglimit!!!

I'll take the advice of many on this forum and pick a stock in an upward trend - give me TNE

Cheers,

Fleeta


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey Joe,
> Who is 'Sharp' and why is s/he posting one word messages!!??? Just look up the last half dozen or so posts, just ridiculous... I hope our details (IP address, personal info etc) are secure in case some disgruntled 'member' tries to hack in at some stage in the future.




Yes, I just noticed that. 

I think he was trying to get his post count over 10 so he could enter the competition, without realizing that he also needed to have an average of 0.30 posts per day.

Hopefully he won't try it again.

Yes, all member details are definitely secure.


----------



## Mofra (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Howdy,

Put me down for TTR please


----------



## RichKid (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Yes, I just noticed that.
> 
> I think he was trying to get his post count over 10 so he could enter the competition, without realizing that he also needed to have an average of 0.30 posts per day.
> 
> ...




Thanks Joe, very reassuring to know. Maybe we should have a rule against dud posts to stop that kind of thing, as determined by the Boss.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe, very reassuring to know. Maybe we should have a rule against dud posts to stop that kind of thing, as determined by the Boss.




I am leaving the ones he has already posted but I will not allow any more, from him or anyone else. Those sorts of posts ruin the flow of a thread and it's not fair to the other members.

I have sent him a private message letting him know.


----------



## RichKid (23 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I am leaving the ones he has already posted but I will not allow any more, from him or anyone else. Those sorts of posts ruin the flow of a thread and it's not fair to the other members.
> 
> I have sent him a private message letting him know.




Thanks Joe, I have a feeling he didn't realise you keep a close eye on things, or it may have slipped by before we knew it. I'm glad it's not some loony trying to mess up the site. I'm sure we'll make him feel welcome once he adjusts to the rules and spirit of these forums.


----------



## crocdee (24 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi joe
i think you have been too leanient here. sharp is well aware of what he was trying to achieve. such postings have no value to this forum and should be discounted immediately.
there are plenty of other forums that accept rubbish like that- that's why i left them and are here.

i for one disagree with your findings in this regard.
croc


----------



## doctorj (24 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I think the truth lies somewhere between the two.  It's clear what this clown was trying to achieve, but I feel a warning is more appropriate.

The strength of this forum is its lower barrier to entry.  It's UI and format is much more familiar for first timers than other similar communities (HC, Sharescene etc) and the boards stand to benefit much more by appearing welcoming to new comers and those that may be experienced investors but new to computers and online discussion.  More people affords us all with a greater pool of knowledge which has the potential to benefit us all.

That said, I'd hope that any future lapses in judgement by this individual are dealt with more severely.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi joe
> i think you have been too leanient here. sharp is well aware of what he was trying to achieve. such postings have no value to this forum and should be discounted immediately.
> there are plenty of other forums that accept rubbish like that- that's why i left them and are here.
> 
> ...




Croc,

You make a good point and I have manually gone through and culled sharp's nonsense posts. 

Hopefully he has learnt his lesson and will behave from this point on... if we ever see him again!


----------



## markrmau (27 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well for Jan I am only in running for wooden spoon. This month can you put me down for BGF. I am hoping for the Yuan revaluation. 

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

PNA.


----------



## doctorj (28 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I suspect I may be a month early, but put me down for *GDA*.  A chat with a mate who is typically in the know about such matters suggests they have strong evidence that they may have found a sizeable Nickel deposit but are waiting for final results which are scheduled for about a month's time.  

I'll put my price target at 1.3 for some time after they make the announcement - hopefully sometime Feb 

Disclosure: I hold GDA.


----------



## tarnor (29 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

i'll go for BAS this time. zanegrey should have spudded by now if its good it should rocket.


----------



## RichKid (29 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Well for Jan I am only in running for wooden spoon.
> 
> This month can you put me down for BGF. I am hoping for the Yuan revaluation.
> Thanks, Mark.




Sorry Mark, the Wooden spoon for January is MINE! ALL MINE, so stay away or there'll be trouble!! ; )

I'm in BGF but it seems to have had second thoughts about a run up. Might come good in time for Feb comp though. (see the breakouts thread re GP's graph of BGF).


----------



## JetDollars (29 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

It has been a while since I join the competition. I think now is the time to get back to the comp and have some fun.

So my pick for Feb's Comp is GBG - Gindalbie Metals. There is no particular reason why I choose this stock except the chart is trending up last week. I guess it must be the report of the drill results.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll throw my hat into the ring and say BMA Gold (BMO), however, i'm interested in what everyone else thinks of the Stock also..i personaly think it has potential  (realising it doesn't look too good at the moment-don't know when it will re-bound..i'm guessing soon)


----------



## kooka1956 (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I would like CBD for February please. Regards KOOKA


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll go for INP Innamincka Petroleum. Very sound financially but market lost patience due to some annoucement delays, should be made soon. Ranging atm. I'm looking at a 30% to 60% gain if all goes well. But judging by my last pick this may go south!


----------



## crocdee (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

MML for me
thanks croc


----------



## Porper (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Put me down for EGL please Joe.

Keep getting contracts yet the share price has been exceptionally dissapointing, could be due a re-rating.
Also might not !!


----------



## ghotib (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll go for HLD, which today announced that it's still on track with its last, downgraded, profit forecast and promptly posted a small rise. I sold out well after I should have, and I figger if I pick it here it'll be easier to resist the temptation to buy back in before I should


----------



## stockgod (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I will take ems please, its due, hopefully.

cheers


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll try BBB (B-Digital) this month. It would have been nicer if the month finished yesterday , but hopefully the trend will continue.

GP


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I'll go for INP Innamincka Petroleum. Very sound financially but market lost patience due to some annoucement delays, should be made soon. Ranging atm. I'm looking at a 30% to 60% gain if all goes well. But judging by my last pick this may go south!




Sorry I didn't include a bio of the co as usual- see their annct today for activities report.

Well done to all who won in January, good luck to all contestants in February and thanks again to Joe for doing the admin work.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 February 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

cmx again


----------



## brerwallabi (1 February 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

whoops 4 minutes late ?????? sorry been working late


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2005)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> whoops 4 minutes late ?????? sorry been working late




That's okay brer.

I'm on banana bender time anyway.

It was only 11:04pm here.


----------



## jonnycage (31 January 2009)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

avx please kind sir

jc


----------



## beerwm (31 January 2009)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



jonnycage said:


> avx please kind sir
> 
> jc




I think you missed the deadline...



..by about 4 years


----------



## eladamrine (1 February 2009)

*Re: Official February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey not sure if i meet the requirements, but  can i have rubicon japan trust (RJT) please. Thanks!


----------

